# Plans for 2012



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

What rides will you be doing in 2012? What are your goals and plans? I hope to finally do Lotoja solo, as well as the usual Ulcer, and an xterra sprint tri in April.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Wife and plan to pre-ride each stage of the 2012 USAPROCC and then come race time, sitting at the best locations of each stage already scouted, watch the PRO's get paid to ride these same stages 

Happy New Year, ride well everyone!


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

*April XTerra...where?*



toymanator said:


> an xterra sprint tri in April.


What race is this? I just signed up for Curt Gowdy in June and Lory in August. Thinking Moab first weekend in June but wanted another short one as early as possible.

Also toying with a spring road tri, but the earliest I can find (so far) is June.

Thanks,
Ted

P.S. I got a message from TE that I have guaranteed registration to the Triple Bypass. I appreciate that from them but leaning towards Beaver Creek XTerra.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

1st ride for me will be the Buena Vista Bike Fest metric century. Good ride to kick off the season.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

goal number 1 was start 2012 without gaining weight over X-mas, errrr well scratch that off the list.

goal number 2, make a podium at any USAC event anywhere. First event is Frost Bite time trial march 3rd. hopefully the other guys in my cat. are fat (er) and slow (er)


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

*8000 miles & No broken ribs*

Off to a good start! 125 miles and no broken ribs! :thumbsup:
Another goal would be to stop getting lost in the mountains.
one step at a time.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

I am looking for a couple of century/charity rides to supplement my training, I just signed up for the Huntsman 140 and the Tour de Cure but found out I have a conflict on the dates of the Tour. Anyone know or recommend any other rides in Utah? Is anyone planning on Lotoja this year?


----------



## Phyre (Feb 10, 2012)

I am planning on doing as many charity/century rides as I can this year.  I am about to make the plunge into signing up for RTR. (I have a garenteed registration) I really look forward to the Moab Century in the fall. I will probably do Elephant Rock, and whatever else I can squeeze in.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I plan on doing the Buena Vista Bike Fest Century, E-Rock Century, Ride the Rockies then I'm pretty up in the air about the rest of the season. Thinking about Assault on the Peak and I am seriously thinking about Tour of the Moon. That looks like a great ride. 

I want to have at least 5,000 miles in this year and still have a great job!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Since this is my first year back on the bike consistently, I am doing the Ride the Rock and Sunday version of the Triple Bypass. Big goals I know but I needed to set them high or the life excuses would trickle in.

My main focus this year is to lose 20 lbs by the start of the triple, get my blood pressure back down to normal and complete the triple still breathing...I'll set time goals next year


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lotoja, STP, and Rockwell Relay. If I can get my knee to cooperate, Tour of Utah Ultimate Challenge.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Kicked off the season yesterday by doing the St. Patricks day 50k in the Springs. Nice weather and the wind held off until late morning. Pretty good turn out.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I'm riding the Tour De Cure in UT with the company I work for. I signed up for LOTOJA on Friday. Rode LOTOJA last year and wasn't planning on it this year. It called to me like the Sirens though.

I plan on doing a lot of mountain biking too...and hiking with my kids.


----------

